# Men's Wearhouse Free Suit Advice Needed



## eanelson (Jun 1, 2010)

I'll just make it quick and to the point. I am getting married in August and the tuxes are being rented from MW. I can either get a free rental or a free suit (up to $400 retail). I currently have a navy microstripe Brooks Brothers 1818 suit I picked up during their holiday sale and am in need of a gray suit.

Any advice on brands to look into or to stay away from and/or particular models? Essentially the suit would be costing me $164 (cost of rental) which wouldn't be too bad. Will a suit from MW be decent and is it worth it for that?

A few things:
1) I am about 6' and around 170-175 lbs
2) I didn't ask -- but I will -- if I can just pay the difference on a suit over the $400 limit. I don't see why they wouldn't do that, so that price limit is not firm.
3) Again, looking for a gray suit that I can wear in a business setting mainly. I work in finance. 
4) Thanks in advance for any help provided


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Well, if you're buying a suit from The Men's Wearhouse, I would suggest looking into getting a Joseph & Feiss or Jack Victor suit. (I own a suit from both brands, and I like them a lot)


----------



## WindsorNot (Aug 7, 2009)

Two things: 1) Don't let prices guide you at the MW, they are distorted because of deals like this, buy one get one, and various other sales. 2) Make sure you know what size you are and how to look for fit. The MW guys are notoriously bad at sizing.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

What is "Men's Warehouse" ?


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

EastVillageTrad said:


> What is "Men's Warehouse" ?


It is correctly misspelled as "wearhouse", a sort of pun. https://www.menswearhouse.com/ It's a chain that sells inexpensive suits and related accessories. I recently bought a suit there (my budget does not go beyond their prices), and was very pleased with the quality of service; however, from some other comments I've read here, my experience seems to have been extraordinary.

The suit I got from them was from Pronto Uomo. I've never heard of them. At my sister's wedding (which was one of the main reasons I bought the suit), I received several compliments on looking nice.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

EastVillageTrad said:


> What is "Men's Warehouse" ?


You rascal.


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

Pentheos said:


> You rascal.


I'm starting to get the impression that there a joke being made...one that went completely over my head.


----------



## 12345Michael54321 (Mar 6, 2008)

eanelson said:


> Any advice on brands to look into or to stay away from and/or particular models?


'Fraid not. But I would suggest you pay attention to proper sizing and expert alterations.

I genuinely believe that the average man looks better in a $250 suit upon which a competent tailor has performed all necessary alterations, than he does in a $2500 suit that fits "well enough."

Nor are you required to have the alterations done at Men's Warehouse, just because that's where you're buying the suit.
-- 
Michael


----------



## eanelson (Jun 1, 2010)

EastVillageTrad said:


> What is "Men's Warehouse" ?


I honestly had no idea it was spelled "Wearhouse". Funny how that went right over my head.

I've been doing some reading and I think a charcoal suit might better fit my needs as opposed to a gray suit. Here's a few that I looked at online:

Joseph & Feiss Gold (I assume the difference between the J&F Gold vs regular is most likely 1/2 canvased in the gold vs fused in the regular. Can anybody confirm this?)

Joseph Abboud (Anybody know if this is fused or canvased?)

Jack Victor Select

Also, I see some Jones New York and Tommy Hilfiger suits that look okay though I don't see much about them on the forums. Anybody have experience with these?

Ideally I would like something 1/2 canvased as my BB suit is. Maybe it's best to just go in there and talk to one of the salesmen, but I've heard people having bad experiences. I don't have to buy it until 2 weeks before the wedding, so I can go in, see what I like and think about it or something.


----------



## Theoden (Dec 16, 2009)

eanelson said:


> I honestly had no idea it was spelled "Wearhouse". Funny how that went right over my head.
> 
> I've been doing some reading and I think a charcoal suit might better fit my needs as opposed to a gray suit. Here's a few that I looked at online:
> 
> ...


Go in...and try them on. See what you like.

I think Joseph and Feiss Gold is still fused. ( I could be wrong) Frankly, most of the salesmen there won't know what you are talking about.) Some Joseph and Feiss are made in Canada. It's hard to tell if something is half-canvassed since often the chest padding on a fused suit can feel like canvassing.

I know Jack Victor are made in Canada, but I don't know if they fused or canvassed.

Most of their Joseph Abboud suits are made in China. But if they carry the US made ones, those are much better quality. The newer, US made ones are generally half-canvassed.

Some Men's Wearhouse stores carry Hickey Freeman (Hickey Freeman Ltd. and Hickey Freeman Collection are Half-Canvassed, the mainline suits with the grey label and cross-stitching are fully canvassed) and Hart Schaffner Marx (blue label is fused, Gold Tumpeter is half-canvassed). Ask and see.

For what it's worth, I've always had good experiences at Men's Wearhouse. I've always walked out "liking the way I looked".


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

On the note about tailoring. Please please please take the suit somewhere else to get tailored if you need more than pants cuffs and sleeves let out or in. If you need waist suppression or anything else take it to a reputable tailor, or a small mens store that offers outside tailoring. You may end up spending 25% of the price of the suit, but you will look good and it will fit great. I bought my wedding tux from MW. Its nice enough for what I need, and it cost $300. The tailoring for pants cuffs, sleeves out, waist suppression and shaping of the coat, and appropriately fitting the rise and seat of the pants cost me almost $100. However, the tux fits superbly and I look like a man that owns his tux, not rents one.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Your options are a free suit, or a free tux rental? Take the tux rental and never look back. Then save up your pennies to buy a suit at a reputable men's store. MW is the bottom. I take Joe Bank any day. And so should you. I understand they are attractive tux renters because they're all over the country. But have that be your last interaction with them. 

JB


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

Joe Tradly said:


> Your options are a free suit, or a free tux rental? Take the tux rental and never look back. Then save up your pennies to buy a suit at a reputable men's store. MW is the bottom. I take Joe Bank any day. And so should you. I understand they are attractive tux renters because they're all over the country. But have that be your last interaction with them.


I respectfully disagree. I've been to worse places. K&G comes to mind. That being said, "bottom" does not necessarily equal "bad". I know from direct experience that it's possible to get good service there and come out liking the way I look, as others have noted as well. Perhaps the OP doesn't anticipate needing another tux rental anytime soon, in which case he may as well take the free suit. A free suit from Men's Wearhouse will get more use than a one-time tux rental, anyway. Or, perhaps he doesn't have time to save his pennies. I didn't; that's why I went there.

Take the free suit. If you don't like the service or can't find anything you really like, go to a different location. There are at least two Men's Wearhouses I can get to in ten minutes or less from where I live, and probably at least five within 20-30 minutes. The most important consideration, really, is whether or not you can find something that _you_ like.


----------



## eanelson (Jun 1, 2010)

Joe Tradly said:


> Your options are a free suit, or a free tux rental? Take the tux rental and never look back. Then save up your pennies to buy a suit at a reputable men's store. MW is the bottom. I take Joe Bank any day. And so should you. I understand they are attractive tux renters because they're all over the country. But have that be your last interaction with them.
> 
> JB


That was my initial thought and why I snapped up the free tux rental, but my second thoughts resulted in this thread. Maybe you are right. It will still end up costing me $2-300 for a suit I would deem passable, whereas I could go to BB and get another 1818 when they have their sale again for $4-500.


----------



## Theoden (Dec 16, 2009)

Or...consider a sport coat. I got a fully canvassed Hickey Freeman sport-coat for $309 at Men's Wearhouse. It's a beaut.


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

JJR512 said:


> I'm starting to get the impression that there a joke being made...one that went completely over my head.


Yup...


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

Joe Tradly said:


> Your options are a free suit, or a free tux rental? Take the tux rental and never look back. Then save up your pennies to buy a suit at a reputable men's store. MW is the bottom. I take Joe Bank any day. And so should you. I understand they are attractive tux renters because they're all over the country. But have that be your last interaction with them.
> 
> JB


This is the right answer. Take the money you save from the rental and buy a decent suit somewhere else or buy your new wife a pair of diamond earrings or something like that.


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

Joe Tradly said:


> Your options are a free suit, or a free tux rental? Take the tux rental and never look back. Then save up your pennies to buy a suit at a reputable men's store. MW is the bottom. I take Joe Bank any day. And so should you. I understand they are attractive tux renters because they're all over the country. But have that be your last interaction with them.
> 
> JB


Normally, I would agree with this response, however the last time I entered a Men's Wearhouse there was no HartMarx or Hickey Freeman to be found. If you can get something in this range for free, you have a good chance of getting a quality workhorse suit. Otherwise I would steer clear of their house brands.


----------

